# 1986 Nissan 300 ZX Fuse Box?



## Zoob (Aug 12, 2004)

I just picked up a 1986 300 ZX, intending on fixing it up (body's great, engine needs serious tuning). I noticed that the radio and certain dash lights aren't working -- and am trying to find the fuse box. It came with no manual, just the car and the keys.

Anyone point me in the direction of the fusebox for this creature?

Thanks,
Z


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

By your left foot on the driver side in the kick panel.


----------



## Zoob (Aug 12, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks, I appreciate the quick response. I'll go hunting for it tonight.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no problem


----------



## ebarney (Sep 4, 2004)

had same problem in my 85 turned out the r/b ground was crossed with a power wire had to run new grounds to each component


----------



## Abnel (May 22, 2020)

ebarney said:


> had same problem in my 85 turned out the r/b ground was crossed with a power wire had to run new grounds to each component


Where exactly is this ground? I think I have to do the same.


----------

